# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  نجوم المريخ بقيادة عنكبة.. يفاجئون زميلهم ابراهيم جعفر

## محمد الدسوقي

*احتفالاً بعيد ميلاده
نجوم المريخ بقيادة عنكبة.. يفاجئون زميلهم ابراهيم جعفر
فاجأ مهاجم المريخ، محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة، زميله بالفريق ابراهيم جعفر، متوسط ميدان الأحمر، عندما جمع اللاعبين وقام باحضار الفواكه والجاتوهات احتلافاً بعيد ميلاد (هيما) في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أس.. 
وتكفّلت ادارة منتجع (تايتنك) بالاحتفال بابراهيم جعفر يوم غد الاثنين بالكامل.. وينتظر ان يقام الاحتفال ظهراً عقب الفراغ من التدريب الصباحي للمريخ نسبة لظروف اعداد المريخ بمدينة انطاليا وازدحام البرنامج الاعدادي مساءً.. 
بدورها.. تعد الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني، بنقل الحدث بالقلم والصورة، ونقل فيديوهات مباشرة من احتفال نجم الوسط ابراهيم جعفر.
p_3384j0oj2.jpg
p_338z6boy1.jpg
*

----------


## DERNA

*كل سنة أنت والزعيم بألف خير ..... لفتة بارعة يا شباب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام 
فكرة مبدعة تدل على الترابط بين اللاعبين

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله

ربنا يحفظكم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا سلام شي رايع ان يكون في جو حلو بين اللاعبين 
لكسر الرتابة والصرامة في الملعب شي من الفرح والمرح المطلوب 
فعلا لفته بارعة ومزيد من الانسجام داخل وخارج الملعب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله روح محبة عالية ربنا يديمها عليهم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عيد ميلاد دا كلام شنوا

*

----------

